# Rocky Mountain Haunters are getting together this weekend



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Bit too far south for me. Have fun!


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

UnOrthodOx said:


> Bit too far south for me. Have fun!


Yeah, me to...but I haven't seen the guys in a while and it's a great excuse to stop by Ikea for the cinnamon buns


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Hrm...

Ikea....I could spend hours wandering the lighting department...


----------



## bamtunebam (Jan 1, 2010)

Wish I could be there, also a bit too far for me. 
Also concetrating on Valentines this weekend. If the wife is not happy then the time with the haunt could suffer, ha ha.


----------

